# Able Sisters selling giant ribbon, magical dress, boa blouson, heart hairpin and more!



## Moonliet (Apr 24, 2020)

Dodo code: DDDTW NCHPS

Feel free to visit Nook's too! My Able Sisters will only be open for another hour and a half so that's how long I will be hosting for!


----------



## jiroutachi (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello , I would love to stop by!


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 24, 2020)

That's fine! There was an error so I've updated the code.


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 24, 2020)

hi! i'd love to stop by too!


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 24, 2020)

See you soon!

I love your avatar


----------



## chocosongee (Apr 24, 2020)

Moonliet said:


> See you soon!
> 
> I love your avatar


thanks haha I love yours too !


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! May I stop by? :3 Been looking for that ribbon forever!


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 24, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Hi! May I stop by? :3 Been looking for that ribbon forever!



Of course!


----------



## atriosocool (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello! Are the able sisters still open? Would love to come by!


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 24, 2020)

atriosocool said:


> Hello! Are the able sisters still open? Would love to come by!



They are! Come on over!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

I'm closing now, if any of you wanted something but missed the thread PM me and I will order it for you!


----------

